# JUSTDEFY - "Holy Wars... The Punishment Due"



## Regor (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm getting better at these videos! Check out the intro and credits!! This shit is fun!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUSSZFbNx9A


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 14, 2006)

A cover of the song that lured me to metal.

sweet!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 14, 2006)

A great song to cover indeed and alot of fun at that. Nice job, Regor, Justdefy does an awesome job, your bassist/singer did a great job singing this tune while playing, your other guitarist did a nice job on Friedman's lead work as well.......it's too bad you guys don't play around here. I'd love to see you guys and Division as well. 

I liked Raining Blood too, I thought you guys nailed pretty well. Nice job and cool vid.


----------



## Naren (Nov 14, 2006)

Nailed pretty well. Good job, Rog.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the praises guys.



Shawn said:


> it's too bad you guys don't play around here. I'd love to see you guys and Division as well.



1) That's why I post these vids, because we're not a touring band.
2) That may change if eaeolian has anything to say about it. He's trying to get us to come play a show on their turf, since we got them to play one on ours.
3) I'm currently working on the vids for the Division portion of this show as a DVD, so you may get to see them play. But that'll be up to Divison to 'release' those vids.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Very cool! One of my favorite metal songs of all time.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2006)

That's cool. Nice job, Roger.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2006)

Regor said:


> 2) That may change if eaeolian has anything to say about it. He's trying to get us to come play a show on their turf, since we got them to play one on ours.



Yep, I'm trying. We keep losing venues, though. 



Regor said:


> 3) I'm currently working on the vids for the Division portion of this show as a DVD, so you may get to see them play. But that'll be up to Divison to 'release' those vids.



I suspect everyone here will see something.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally got YouTube to work. Very nice. Too bad I was waking Nick up when you played it.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Too bad I was waking Nick up when you played it.



That's why you made Ron and I wait outside...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's why you made Ron and I wait outside...



Yeah, I knew Nick would have some man-toy in there with him, and you guys would try to join in. Since I'm hetero, I was safe.


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)

hey! i make a small appearance in this vid. 0:26. i'm the one guy in the whole place who had ball enough to get up and dance.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

<-- Leon dancing


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

What are you laughing about, Mr. I Didn't Bother to Show Up?


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> What are you laughing about, Mr. I Didn't Bother to Show Up?



I was laughing at Leon's dancing alien!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> What are you laughing about, Mr. I Didn't Bother to Show Up?



This is Sir Not Appearing At This Gig.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

ZING!


----------



## Regor (Nov 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> hey! i make a small appearance in this vid. 0:26. i'm the one guy in the whole place who had *ball* enough to get up and dance.



WTF is that Leon?!? Is that a cheap shot?!?!


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)

hey, i know my audience


----------

